# rats as a gift?



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

my boyfriend already owns 2 rats and has mentioned before how hed like more, I have a friend who rescues rats and currently has 2 pregnant females. My friend said if I wanted I could adopt as many as id like. Im going to get 2 for my boyfriend. Should I tell him before hand? it will be at least 6 weeks before they are here and he already has a massive cage and resources because of his other 2 but I don't know if I should give him some warning? or some cute way of telling him before that.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

Aww, that's a cute gift idea. My boyfriend surprised me with my rats. He literally told me we were just stopping in the pet store to get some food for his snake really quick (not live rats; he feeds her frozen mice because he doesn't like to see live animals be killed), but he said he thought I'd like to just look at the rats while we were there (I had already been planning on buying one, but I thought it'd be several weeks until I was able to afford them). Then, after I'd been playing with rats for about five minutes he came up behind me and asked me which one I wanted and finally confessed that the real reason we'd come at all was to get me a pet.

Since your boyfriend already has rats and a cage and everything, it would probably be okay to surprise him like that at the last minute, I think; but then again, depending on how his rats are, you might want to give them a little time to be prepared for a new cagemate. Maybe try telling him the day before the rats arrive.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Pets should never, ever be given as gifts. They are living creatures that deserve to be considered and chosen by their own owners rather than gifted.Gifting pets is always a terrible plan.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

I would say it's a bad plan if the person receiving the gift isn't experienced with that animal or is picky about animals; but as an animal lover, I don't think I would have any problem with being gifted any sort of pet. I mean, if it needed a home, and I had space for it, I would definitely be happy to take it in. I assume Bronte knows her boyfriend well enough to make a good call...


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I personally would hate to just be given a rat. =/ I like choosing them... or better yet, letting them choose _me_. I don't see a problem with what Shine's boyfriend did as he brought her to a petstore to get a rat. That's a cool surprise, though I personally would feel pressured to get a rat then and there even if I didn't find "the one" in that case. Instead of actually getting him a rat, why not just say "Surprise! Let's _plan on and talk about_ going to get you a rat!"?

Random, but related; for Christmas "Santa" gave me a $50 gift card for Petsmart which I used to buy my girly Monkey, so in a way that was a rat as a gift? Close enough for me anyways. I don't see a problem with getting a pet as a "gift" as long as it has been discussed and thought out fully. I'll never approve of parents giving children pets as surprise gifts, but I see nothing wrong with the "gift" being them saying that they CAN get a pet and then choosing a pet after much consideration. I consider my girl Monkey a gift, but she wasn't a surprise nor would I ever want a rat as a surprise (unless it was a rat truly in need of a home that needed saving... that wouldn't be a _gift_, though XD).

Maybe I have a different idea of what a "gift" is since normally my family doesn't surprise each other with anything. We say "hey, I wanna buy you something. What do you want?" then we get it. We're not good with surprises of any kind. XD


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Bonding rats can be really difficult. And especially when they get older, their medicals bills can be hugely expensive. I would maybe buy a stuffed fake ratty with a card and wrap it all up nicely. Then surprise him with the gift. Have him open it and in the card it can read that you're going to get him 2 new rats! And when the babies are old enough to go home, he can go and pick out two that he likes. But after you give him the gift of the card and stuffed ratty (or get a new toy for your future/current ratties instead) you can have a discussion about whether it is a good idea and if he's willing to spend that much on two additional rats on top of his current two. Just a thought. It would still be a nice surprise if you do the gift wrapped box and a card idea, plus also you'd have time to think it over and consider everything, and he can pick out his own 2 new babies that he likes best.

Again, bonding rats can be REALLY difficult and it is nowhere near a guarantee that the old rats will accept the two new ones EVER. You will have to get a second cage anyway after you bring the two new babies home. Are you willing and able to take care of a second big rat cage and buy all the supplies for a second enclosure? You will also need to wait until the babies are a few months old so that they're big enough and won't get hurt as easily when you start doing introductions. A bite to a 6 week old baby can be pretty nasty compared a rat that's a little older.

But I agree, just bringing home 2 new rats is probably a really bad and irresponsible idea. But the idea is really cute and you can still make it into a surprise without taking them home first! I hope it ends up working out!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, I really like that idea Finnebon! That way, even if y'all decide getting two more rats isn't the best idea, he'll have a stuffed rat. ^_^ Sorta like me getting that gift card: If I didn't use it on a rat, I still could buy other things (and I did, in addition to the rat). It's a win - win.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

OOH FallDeere, that's a good idea too! Maybe instead of the stuffed rat, you can get him a giftcard to a pet supply store! So if he gets the new babies, he can buy their new supplies and food and waterbottles and a nice big cage and toys and stuff. BUT if he decides to not get the two babies, he can still absolutely use it to buy supplies for his current two ratties! I still think putting it in a cute little gift box would be nice, so he can unwrap it and open it up and be wondering what it is the whole time haha.


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, those actually do sound like better options than just springing a new responsibility on him out of nowhere. I guess it's not quite the same as what George did for me, since 1. I was already planning on getting rats and had been thinking it over, and 2. he took me with him and let me choose.

I still wouldn't necessarily say that it's always 100% bad to give gift pets, but because of the older rats already in the cage, it would be wise to inform him first.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

While I think rats make a perfect gift for some people, I do believe it's a gawd awful idea to surprise someone with rats... I do like your idea in general, but rather than giving him the rats directly, I'd give him a gift card which he can exercise if he wants to. A card with an option might be a good idea... 2 new rats or a nice dinner at the restaurant of his choice. If he chooses the rats, you know he really wants them, if he opts for the dinner at least you have a nice evening out together.

Some time ago, a young lady told me she just let a couple rats someone gave her starve to death. After meeting Fuzzy Rat she felt incredibly guilty for what she had done... but it was too late for at least two innocent rats... NO, you never ever give a living animal to someone as a surprise gift. Yes if someone wants a certain animal you can pay for it or help them find it, but they need to adopt the animal on their own and make the commitment because they really want that particular animal.

I have seen gift animals work out with kids, and even sometimes with adults, but when they don't it's just awful.


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

I am of the opinion that live animals should never be given as presents, there is no way of knowing if they can take the responsibility, or if they even wanted it in the first place.In this situation though, I tink it would be fine as long as you tell him ahead of time! Or, even better, get him a pet store gift card like falldeer said.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

On top of all of that, it's one thing to say that I think it'd be nice to have more rats, but it'd be a different matter altogether if I suddenly received them. I have three rats. I think that's plenty. To be honest, I wasn't taking into consideration the additional maintenance when I got the third rat. At the time, I was contemplating a fourth rat, but my wife wisely stopped me. Looking back, I'm not sure we would have been ready for four rats.

But I have this nice roomy DCN. I think that five rats would be nice. It can be done. I may even go so far as to say, "I wouldn't mind a couple of rats." But if someone gave me two rats out of the blue, then I have a hard decision to make. What was once whimsy is now fact. I could probably take them, but if I'm in a spot where I can't spend extra attention on them right away, then that's not fair to them.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

In all honesty, I think it would be far better if you waited until the baby ratties were born (or old enough to go), and then surprised your boyfriend by bringing him to meet them at your friend's place and giving him the choice of 1. whether or not he even really wants to get them and 2. which ratties he wants.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your replies! took all the comments into consideration. Just a little background, my boyfriend has owned rats for many years and is just as passionate as myself about them. He has lost a couple of his rats over the past year thus leaving him with just the 2 and keeps mentioning how we should go to the local shelter and just rescue a couple as he really wants some more. When I thought my girl was pregnant he told me he wanted to have all the boys so I know for sure hes definitely willing to take on the responsibility of having new rats. However, a good point I think was made about picking your own rats and getting to have the initial bond with them so I decided to just tell him. He was so excited and our plan is now to go and pick them together and let him decide how many more he wants (of course a number equal to or greater than 2). My main worry is that ill go and really just want to take them all home with me, but I have 8 and I think that's enough for me. We both have the same cage and same feeding arrangements etc so I know they will properly be looked after, plus ill get to visit them regularly which is a huge bonus. Thanks for all your concern and input guys, its nice to see so many care! I will post some pictures, wev decided on 2 names for boys, Edgar and Draego. We will see if they suit when we go have a look!


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Pets should never, ever be given as surprise gifts. If you're going to give pets as gifts, always consult with the person you're going to give them to beforehand, so that they can have the chance to plan and choose.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

didn't you read my last comment?^^
just to make it clear, I would never and have never bought pets as a gift for anyone, this is a different situation as its my boyfriend and given previous conversations with him it would be a nice gesture, i wouldnt just give a pet as a gift to any other person...


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I think because he has mentioned it before, it is a good idea. But I would say maybe give him a card or something and let him know that you have paid to reserve 2 rats for him from this friend as a gift, but let him pick them out himself... That way he has a part in the choosing, but is still surprised. You could also get him a small giftcard to somewhere to get supplies for them, that would neat... Maybe surprise him with this when it is about time to be able to handle the babies, but not time to take them home yet (like 4-5 weeks) that way he can go with you and handle them and choose them before he needs to get things ready to bring them home. This will also allow him the option of backing out if he decides he does not want them.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bronte, I am so excited for you guys! Maybe post some pics after finding his new little friends?


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

I will most definitely post some pictures when the babies are born and when we go to pick them up, wev been given the opportunity of "first pick" of the litter (there will be 2 litters) from 2 different mothers so of course we will keep them as brothers. We will get pictures of all the ratties, as they will be cute little babies and then some pictures of our 2 boys we will be taking home and how they grow and develop! I'm so excited, although 5 weeks seems like such a long time away...


----------

